# [zuluCrypt] Pourquoi -DUSE_POLKIT=true est utilisé ?

## pti-rem

Bonjour,

La directive -DUSE_POLKIT=true provoque une demande d'authentification root pour utiliser les outils GUI et invalide les outils CLI pour un utilisateur ordinaire.

L’auteur du logiciel indique à https://mhogomchungu.github.io/zuluCrypt/

 *Quote:*   

> Les paquets de zuluCrypt que je fournis sont meilleurs que ceux fournis par les distributions pour les raisons suivantes :
> 
> 1) Mes paquets ne génèrent pas d’invite polkit nécessitant un mot de passe root lorsque les composants de l’interface graphique sont démarrés.
> 
> 2) Mes paquets fournissent des composants CLI qui fonctionnent à partir d’un compte utilisateur normal.

 

Je cherche à comprendre la raison qui pousse les distributions à utiliser la directive -DUSE_POLKIT=true ?

Et ainsi également invalider les outils CLI pour un utilisateur ordinaire.

Gentoo ne propose pas de drapeau policykit pour la version app-crypt/zulucrypt-5.4.0::gentoo par exemple.

Merci de donner un éclairage sur cette situation  :Smile: 

Est-il possible de fixer à posteriori le bit suid sur les composants CLI pour éviter une compilation ?

```
n73sm ~ # ls -l /usr/bin/zulu*

-rws--x--x 1 root root   22312  5 mai   23:40 /usr/bin/zuluCrypt-cli

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 1493296  5 mai   23:40 /usr/bin/zuluCrypt-gui

-rws--x--x 1 root root   50984  5 mai   23:40 /usr/bin/zuluMount-cli

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 1046536  5 mai   23:40 /usr/bin/zuluMount-gui

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  101504  5 mai   23:40 /usr/bin/zuluPolkit

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   35120  5 mai   23:40 /usr/bin/zuluSafe-cli

n73sm ~ #
```

https://github.com/mhogomchungu/zuluCrypt/blob/master/BUILD_INSTRUCTIONS

 *Quote:*   

> -DUSE_POLKIT=false
> 
> Set this option to “true” if project’s CLI components are to be installed with suid bit NOT set.
> 
> This option will cause GUI components to generate polkit prompt that requires a root’s password and CLI components will be unusable from normal user account.
> ...

 

J'ai parcouru https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Setuid et je comprends davantage.

Cette application zuluCrypt doit être considérée à risque.

----------

## El_Goretto

 *pti-rem wrote:*   

> Je cherche à comprendre la raison qui pousse les distributions à utiliser la directive -DUSE_POLKIT=true ?
> 
> [...]
> 
>  *Quote:*   -DUSE_POLKIT=false
> ...

 

Tu as trouvé toi même la réponse (CLI suid bit NOT set => -DUSE_POLKIT=true).

Donc tu sais pourquoi de manière générale l'usage de setuid est évité au maximum côté distribution  :Smile: 

----------

## pti-rem

Bonjour et Merci  :Wink: 

Ça va maturer encore un peu.

J'ai trouvé aussi l'expression « une grande surface d'attaque de Qt » avec un cheminement de recherches, d'expérimentations setuid et de traduction.

J'imagine que j'ai appris quelque chose.

Ce n'est pas encore très tangible, mais ça vient  :Smile: 

Bon WE à tous

----------

